# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Άλλη] General electric

## Nospan

General electric tcg12zyz73ww έχει καμένο τον ανεμιστήρα της κατάψυξης τον άλλαξα αλλά δεν λειτουργεί ενώ μετράω 230v όταν συνδέω τον ανεμιστήρα πάει να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν επαρκεί το ρεύμα και σταματάει κατευθείαν διαπίστωσα μαυρίλα στην πλακέτα στις αντιστάσεις αλλά οι αντιστάσεις που τις μέτρησα δείχνουν καλές και δεν μπορώ να ρυθμίσω θερμοκρασία κατάψυξης μια βοήθεια αν γνωρίζει καποιος.Ευχαριστω εκ τον προτέρων

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...act=mrc&uact=8

----------

